

Ask HN: is it unusual for hackers to get grey hair, should i be worried? - suliamansaleh

im 21 years old, im not depressed or anything, i actually love life, but i got a lot of grey hair on my left side of head, i do stay up all night hacking, i just love building stuff, im actually thinking this could be from me hacking, thats only reason i got the gray hair? is this normal
======
solson
From my research, gray hair is genetic, but stress can trigger changes.

I've been a computer geek since I was 7 or 8. I started graying at 16. I'm 41
and my hair is completely white now. I wouldn't worry about it. Your only
problem will be how first impressions go. But if you accept yourself as you
are, it won't hold you back.

I just cut it really short now.

It's like baldness, it is better to accept it with some dignity than look like
an insecure dope with a toupee or a comb-over.

------
petercooper
I had a few white hairs from time to time in my early 20s. Now I'm 29 and
getting perhaps a few percent grey/white hairs on both sides. But men on both
sides of my family have gone full-on grey/white from 50 or so so I'm not
concerned (I quite like the idea really).

One of the signs of serious stress is going bald or having clumps of hair
falling out. If you're not at that level, I wouldn't pay much attention to it.
But, as always, see a doctor if you're worried.

------
dasht
No, it is not "normal" at least in the sense of "common".

The patient describes a sudden, asymmetrically presented symptom at an unusual
age and exhibits a kind of vague anxiety about it. The patient spontaneously
mentions depression and stress to deny that those are issues. The patient
offers that perhaps staying up late at night is the primary cause. Unless his
or her folks are saying "Oh, yeah, that runs in the family" he or she should
have it checked out. He or she should say those things to a doc who can either
easily dispel the anxiety or offer some helpful referrals. Geeze.

It's also worth reminding that, in general, HN is _not_ a good source for
medical advice (other than "ask a doc"). Several of the comments that I saw
when I came back to this thread to see why I might have been downvoted -- are
potentially endangering comments. Sure, sure, in some cases even the docs gets
stuck and people reasonably fish here for help -- but this ain't that.

The best answer _here_ for someone describing an odd symptom or describing a
normal system oddly -- is go find a real life medical professional, don't ask
HN.

Please.

------
brk
I'm one of the only hackers/startup guys I know in my age bracket (late 30's)
that does NOT have grey hair. It's not common from my observations to see grey
hair around 30 in this business.

------
rbanffy
You should move your monitor around or get a second one and place it to the
right of your head. Also, check the Feng Shui of your office.

If an unusually high-power CRT were to blame, you would have no hair on the
left of your head instead of just white hair. Asymmetric UV exposure could
bleach parts of your hair.

------
dasht
It is probably nothing but please go ask a doctor. If you google hard enough
you'll find lots of reasons to think "it's nothing" and some good paranoia-
inducing reasons to think.. ask a doc.

------
ashleyreddy
Grab a bottle of womens hair dye. The stuff for men leaves too many greys
behind.

------
paulnelligan
physical exercise (I swim a lot) and good fresh food is a great way to balance
things out if you hack a lot.

Not saying it will stop the greying, but it will help you feel great.

------
zacharycohn
I think of them as silver. And silver hair is cool. Aged, wisened.

